

Show HN: Super Simple Static Site Compiler - rickr
https://github.com/rickr/site_builder

======
rickr
Hiya HN,

I spent a few hours tonight to make a SUPER simple static site generator.

It basically concatenates a header, your body, and a footer. After the
compilation there's a hook to execute a post hook.

This post hook gets passed the name of the file, which allows you to take
actions on a per page basis.

This allows you to change things like nav classes to active etc.

------
sauere
This is the first static site generator i have seen that actually deserves to
carry the lable "simple".

Good job.

/edit: you might want to include a Markdown parser.

